
Istanbul, zkRollup, and Ethereum throughput limits: an analysis - wslh
https://iden3.io/post/istanbul-zkrollup-ethereum-throughput-limits-analysis
======
wslh
Solana[1] with another approach proof-of-history) is achieving 50k tps in
tests.

[1] [https://solana.com/](https://solana.com/)

